# Looking for DTG fullfilment with woocommerce integration



## nightcrawler (Dec 25, 2015)

Hi,

So I'm probably going to use printful, but I just learned toady that they're maximum print area is also the same as their maximum file size.

That would be adequate, if I hadn't also just found out that all they're prints start right under the collar. Maybe a 1/2" down they told me.

Therefore if I wanted to have my print be 2" below the collar (like most shirts), I would have to submit a print file with 2" of blank space at the top. 

Most of my designs are already 12x16 (their max file size).

So in order for me to not have these 12x16 designs come right below the collar, and put them down 2" from the collar, my designs now become 12x14.

That's a big difference in my eyes.

So. Does anyone know of any other fulfillment services like printful, that can print 12x16 designs at least two inches below the collar?

I know print aura allows this, and I also like that you can have 14 x 18 designs, but I don't like the way print aura integrates, and they are much more expensive than printful.

I know scalable press generally prints 2.5" below the collar, but their reviews are terrible. And for good reason. They customer service is hard to ever finally reach, and when you do, they are not as helpful or friendly as printful. And they're turnaround time is a joke. I can't use them.

I don't know of any other DTG fulfillment services with simple woocommerce integration, that offers the range of products and services that printful does (i.e., all sorts of different hats, and sweaters, and brands galore).

Print aura has close to the same amount of products, but they're more expensive, and they're integration really did not flow with my website. In fact the website issue was the only thing that made me ditch them. 

Anyone have any company recommendations, suggestions?


----------



## noraprintful (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey Steve!

Printful prints 1/2" below the collar to ensure consistency in placement. Have you been in touch with their support team? They may be able to help find a solution that works with your designs.


----------



## nightcrawler (Dec 25, 2015)

I'd love to find a solution for this with Printful. But both times I spoke to the them over the phone they assured me that they won't print 12 X 16 designs two inches below the collar. Only 1/2" as you said. If you know of any way I can do this with your company I'd be very grateful.


----------



## UrbanCrypto (May 16, 2017)

I have an integration in my WP using woocommerce as esommerce platform with Teescape and Printful. Always looking for more suppliers. Suggestions.


----------

